# Navy Suit - What Color Shoes?????



## anonterm (May 2, 2005)

Hi... I recently purchased a beautiful new navy blue pinstripe suit. I am not sure what color shoes to wear with it. I have three choices... Black, Dark Brown, or Light Brown. Can you guys give me your opinions for which shoes to wear with the suit? If it matters, I'm going for that power lawyer look. Thanks a lot!


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

I say light brown (I'm a dandy)


----------



## Eskie (May 5, 2006)

I would stay with black, although a dark brown or deep burgundy cordovan would be appropriate for daytime wear. Personally, I would find a light brown harder to work with than jml90, but, if you can put it together, it could be a quite striking.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

All three, depending on the occasion. Dark brown would be the pair I reached for most often.


----------



## MER (Feb 5, 2006)

For business: the black
For fun: the dark brown
For looking like JFK: the light brown

So for your power lawyer look go with the black.


----------



## southampton man (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW ! I would have thought black only ...non-negotiable.

"never wear brown after six"


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by southampton man_
> 
> WOW ! I would have thought black only ...non-negotiable.


In the UK, I can certainly understand why. Probably wouldn't have even been a question.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Certainly all three, but as an earlier poster stated, it would depend on the occasion.

1. Black-the most formal and imho never incorrect. When in doubt, I wear black
2. Dark brown-a little more sophisticated 
3. Light brown-the most sophisticated of your choices. Not a common look, but one that will make you stand out. Folks who know will appreciate your choice, but the occasion will decide.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by maxnharry_
> 
> 3. Light brown-the most sophisticated of your choices. Not a common look, but one that will make you stand out. Folks who know will appreciate your choice, but the occasion will decide.


Certainly the trendiest at the moment, I'd say. But I wouldn't wear it to court.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I love, in the following order: chestnut, British tan, cordovan and, occasionally, black with navy blue. I never could bring myself to care for plain brown... just too boring!

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Take inspiration from H.M.S. Pinafore. What colour boots and shoes are worn with NAVY blue uniforms?


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DocHolliday_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come I certainly would


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

Black for that power lawyer look


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

Cordivan (oxblood) for me.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

I think it all depends on how much confidence you have. If you think you can carry yourself with the light brown shoes then go ahead.

If not then I would go pick up a pair of oxblood lace-ups for the non-flashy yet elegant look.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jml90_
> 
> How come I certainly would


Before a jury?


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

At _Court_...before the _Queen_.

Mr. Chatterbox
London Daily Excess


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Chatterbox_
> 
> At _Court_...before the _Queen_.
> 
> ...


I believe white tie or morning suit is the protocol for the Court of St. James.


----------



## Stuttjukken (Jan 14, 2006)

You can go for Your black shoes in the most of occasions.

Short and stout/heavyweight busdriver in Bergen, Norway. My favorite clothes are polywool trousers.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Chestnut would be my first choice but, I believe a cordovan captoe would go further toward establishing the "power lawyer" look you are seeking.


----------

